# Alhosn university



## Woelke (Aug 14, 2019)

Greetings all. Does anyone know of the status of Alhosn university in Abu Dhabi? A number of people are concerned because of the expensive upfront security payment as being a scam. Hoping to hear feedback. Thanks


----------



## shahhi12 (Sep 16, 2019)

Al Hosn University is closed down, no more working


----------

